# Low AMH, high FSH - losing hope



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new here and wasn't sure where to post, but decided on this section as we just had our test results back last week.

I'll try not to make this too long. We've been trying for the best part of five years now and went private for tests as when I first saw the GP a couple of years ago he'd only do blood tests and one for hubby's swimmers due to my BMI.

His results came fine, but I didn't really get a definitive answer about the blood tests and he just told me to go away and lose weight...

Anyway, although I have now lost some of the weight, we chose to have some tests done privately.

I'll start with the good news - hubby's sperm is fine, as are my tubes. And I appear to be ovulating too.

BUT, my AMH is 1.14 and my FSH is 20.84. And I have a 5cm cyst on one ovary. She said if the cyst is removed, the ovary would be damaged and it would make things worse.

The doctor said they could only recommend IVF with donor eggs at this stage, but they could do one round with my eggs if my FSH level comes down.

So, the question is, can I get it down? (The doctor had no answers). Has anyone here managed to? I've read online that I could try acupuncture, so I'll look into that. I've also read that soy is bad news, so I've stopped drinking soya milk today. And I could try cutting out caffeine and alcohol, I hear that might help too. Although I don't drink much of either. I've still got some weight to lose too. Does anyone have any advice?

I've felt very up and down this last week as I just don't know the probability of anything. The doctor said it could still happen naturally, but after trying for five years I don't hold out much hope. I did buy some ovulation tests again for this month, I just feel like I'm going back to the drawing board all over again.

I haven't ruled out using donor eggs, or adoption, but I'd like to explore the other routes if there is a possibility. 

If anyone can help, I'd really appreciate any advice. If it's bad news, I can take it, it's the not knowing which is hard.

Thanks, Nic x


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi

I am in a very similar situation to you with me learning the news last week - I am yet to have my AMH measured but my FSH levels are 32.7 which obviously is pants lol. I also have a 4cm cyst on one of my ovaries and the other one appears small.

I have had a very up and down week myself - lots of online research, i've been told Wheatgrass is good to start with and a clean diet lots of water, no caffeine etc, think another thing was Bee pollen. My doctor wants to monitor me for 2 months and then re test me to see what happens before we get referred to IVF centre (I am British but live in Turkey), like yourself wasn't much explanation as Donor IVF not allowed here so was told pretty much nothing can be done.

If you want to PM on here don't hesitate to do so and as I find out more I can keep you updated.

Vicky x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Vicky,

Thanks for your reply, I don't feel so alone now I've read your message. Don't get me wrong, family and friends on the whole have been supportive, but most just don't seem to get it. I've already had to explain what FSH is and why we can't use my eggs for IVF about three times to my mum! 

But I'm really sorry you're in a similar situation to mine. How strange we both have a cyst! I think mine's on my left ovary! Sorry about your FSH, but at least you may be able to get that down, I think the AMH is what you're stuck with so I'll keep everything crossed for yours.

Oh thank you, yes I've heard about the diet and wheatgrass but not bee pollen! I'll try anything! 

Sorry to hear you've been up and down too and that they said nothing could be done. Could you go to another country for donor IVF? Have you thought about adoption? I'm considering everything at the moment, including to keep trying naturally - I think my hubby thinks all his Christmases have come at once as a test said I was ovulating yesterday and we've been trying as much as possible lol   

Thank you, I'll definitely be in touch  

Next step for me is an FSH retest next cycle.

Thanks again, Nic x


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi

I have had a bit of time away from the board to reflect after another appointment with a different doctor - who I have to say was more positive.

They want to wait 2 more cycles and then re test and then we take it from there and then move on to AMH too, I have found several clinics abroad now too so if we need to go down the Donor route I know the option is there.

Re the cyst mine is on my left ovary too ! How very spooky.

Fingers crossed for your next FSH retest and definitely keep in touch!

Vicky x


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI!


Please dont lose hope   , I was told I will never have my own kids and here I am. I had twins with IUI and I was told not to do it because it wont work. Women with higher FSH levels can have children, thats why older women tend to have twins (even without treatment) due to this hormone. I share my story in the profile section. I hope this helps.   


Also, FSH changes monthly - when I had treatment I had no clue how high I was and I went with the treatment anyways. I had IVF first time and it didnt work. It shows that science is not perfect.


Kind regards
Hope x


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Hope  

I am feeling better about things as the 1st clinic wanted to write me off on my 1st result - this new dr while honest does explain things more.

Congratulations on your twins - I bet you are kept very busy xxx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies ladies  

Vicky, I'm glad to hear the other doctor was more positive! Fingers crossed for the retest. Spoke to my doctor and, although he wasn't much help, he has written me a form to take to the clinic for a FSH retest. I've also made an appointment to see a female doctor for some advice after that. I may try to get an initial acupuncture appointment next! Still off the soya for now and lots more changes to try.

Hope, thanks for your reply. I'll check out your story! Yes that's what the doc said and I might try to get the FSH tested on day two or three as the private clinic did it on day five. Congrats on your twins, how lovely! Hopefully they're not double trouble!!  

I am feeling more positive at the moment. 

Thanks again both x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Just an update - I'm currently in the two week wait, AF is due a week today. I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

In my quest to try to get my FSH down, I'm doing okay being back on the normal milk after cutting out soya milk. Eating fairly healthy anyway as I'm on Slimming World. Went to the gym yesterday morning and trying to get back up to three times a week as I've been a bit slack lately! Need to book an acupuncture consultation.

Had a letter from the council re adoption after we went to the information evening last year, so may request some more information on that.

That's where I am at the moment - hope you're okay Vicky.

Nic x


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Nic

How are you doing?

Im not so bad at the moment just throwing myself into healthy eating and supplements haha (only thing im missing is cola lol).

Finding it hard to be socialable at the moment though as the people who do know haven't been that sympathetic and the others are just completely ignoring me now .

Each day at a time is my motto atm

Vic x


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Vicky,

Was a bit fed up this morning as I did a test and got a BFN - I should really just wait for the inevitable AF to get here! 

Feeling okay now though, just thinking ahead for what to do next cycle. Got my appointment with a female doctor for some advice next week and I'll get my FSH tested on day two or three.

I meant to tell you, a health food shop near my work sells organic wheatgrass and bee pollen from a local company! Picked up a leaflet, haven't dared buy any yet! It's not just the price - I have an unusual food intolerance and I'm not sure if I would even be able to have them without getting a reaction! 

Ah well done! I'm still on the Diet Coke, which I should really try to give up! 

Sorry to hear that, you can always PM me whenever you like  I have some who don't know what to say, some who show support, some who just ask 20 questions and some who've been through it or know someone who has and can truly sympathise! 

That's a good motto to live by  It's my DH's birthday tomorrow and we have a long weekend. Seeing his family on Saturday and I'm not sure I can face it, but as you say one day at a time.

Keep in touch xxx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,

DHEA may help to increase AMH though I do not know how DHEA may affect cysts.
Also if BMI is too high loosing weight may help as well.


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Lily, I'll look into that.

I've lost nearly three stone since October, but I'm still on Slimming World and have a way to go as yet, so I'm still doing that and going to the gym.

Thanks for your advice  x


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi

Just wanted to check in .. currently have HRT break induced AF so will start new pack at weekend then back to clinic in a few weeks.

Hope you are well Nic and slimming world and gym is going well... Ive been good mostly with food though think Im going to have a treat day at the weekend


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hiya, saw this and thought I would write.  I'm a high FSHer with very low egg count.  My AFC is pretty much 2.  FSH does change a lot.  My FSH has been 37 at its highest point, 23 at its lowest point.  I did the wheatgrass, DHEA, bee pollen, acupuncture and Chinese herbs.  Also, had the cysts as well.  I gave up TTC in December last year, even naturally.  IVF cycle with own eggs was terrible, even had a very early miscarriage in the middle of it (see signature) and then I looked into adoption (couldn't afford donor eggs).  Four doctors told me the same thing - less than 1% chance of conceiving naturally and less than 5% chance of conceiving with IVF.  

However, I quit all of the herbs, acupuncture, vitamins, etc. and I have had a natural pregnancy at the age of 39 in February after boozing all month and smoking **** on occasion.  I even had 3 days of food poisoning.  I think what really helped was that I gave up on it completely in December.  My mind wasn't focused on it at all.  Occasionally, I would get sad about it, but other than that, it just was no longer a focus in my head.  I just went on with things and had fun as much as possible instead.  

PM or come on here and would be happy to give support any way I can.  It can be isolating going through infertility and no one really understands outside of these boards.


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Mrschef 

Great to hear your news - glad you have got your miracle. Hope pregnancy is treating you well 

I think Im still in very early stages of getting my head round things as actually wasn't trying to conceive I just went to Dr due to a missed period (I had a surprise pregnancy 18 mths ago but it didn't progress past 6 weeks)  but have had slight prolactin issues before when Ive come off the pill so presumed it was that again. 

Im due to get married in Nov so the plan was to stop BC start of this year then start trying to conceive next year - never thought I would be told I had early menopause especially as just turned 33 with no symptoms at all, so now our plans are being fast forwarded - all dependent on what my tests next month show.

For me Ive just really adopted a healthier diet and supplements as Im also aware of the non fertility related health issues early menopause can cause too and already have an IBD - so had been put on dairy free diet at one point but now thats been re-introduced actually feeling OK


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi All

Have had FSH re tested which has come down but had a poor AFC of 4. Told to not hang around and go for IVF treatment ASAP. Currently waiting for AMH results but fully expecting it to be rubbish too.

How are you Nic?


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for your support. Sorry I haven't been in touch before now, I had become a bit despondent about things plus work has been crazy.

Vic, that's great news your FSH has come down. Fingers crossed for your AMH! 

Mischief, congratulations! They do say it can happen when you least expect it! 

I went back to the doctor to find out my latest FSH result, and it had gone down from 20 to 16! But she said I couldn't get it tested on the NHS any more unless we'd been referred to the hospital - my BMI would need to be under 30 (which I'm close to), but DH would need to be too (even though we know nothing's wrong on his side... Sigh!) 

I'd thought about IVF again and as the private clinic said they could only do one cycle due to my AMH even if my FSH comes down, or donor egg IVF, I'd pretty much ruled it out. The chances seemed so low.

So we'd pretty much decided on adoption. I've even done some volunteering at a local library, helping out with the summer reading challenge and talking to kids about the books they'd read.

In the meantime we've been away for a nice weekend for my birthday and have booked a holiday to Majorca as it's been a tough year.

Yesterday I went to a family party - my mum said my cousin would be bringing her newborn twins and I was a bit worried how I'd feel. But I cuddled one of them and sort of made peace that I wouldn't ever have a baby myself (I was thinking of adopting an older sibling group).

Anyway, today I realised my period was one or two days late (a bit unusual, but not unheard of for me). I knew I had one pregnancy test left, so I thought what the hell I may as well use it up. But there it was - a faint second line! Thought I was going mad so asked DH what he could see. (He said where, there? Pointing at the cap!!) No, I said, in the window. Two lines. He saw it too. (I checked with him as he doesn't know what all the lines mean!) So we had breakfast, trying not to get excited, but I sent him out to get another! Different test, this time there's a cross! Again, I checked with him, yes he sees it too! 

We are desperately not trying to get our hopes up! It just doesn't seem possible when we will have been trying for five years next month! Im not sure if the cyst could muck up hormone levels and cause a false positive? Im going to get in touch with the GP surgery this week, I'm not really sure what to do next! 

Nic x


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

NicUK - holy crap!  Lol!  Jesus.  I have everything crossed for you. It's like a mirror image of what I was doing too.  I had even booked an adoption event three weeks before my BFP.  Then, cancelled it, as I decided to take a year or two for life and completely forget about having any children.  I spent time just booking all of my trips and realising that a baby was never on the cards.  And now, I'm 33 weeks along and almost there.  It is very surreal.  I made my peace that I would never have a baby too and wrote this just two days before Christmas last year. 

"I got my period yesterday and it was full blast.  We had so much sex, I thought this would be a really good way to prove whether or not I could ever have a baby.  To me, it was the final nail in the coffin on children.  I will never ever have them.  It kind of feels good to say this now.  It's like it's all done and it's time to move on.  There will never be a little one that looks like me and my true love.  I will never teach anyone how to dance, climb, camp, play music or tell them all about my travels, books or play music to my stomach so I know that they'll have great taste in bands.  I won't ever have to debate buying a child their first pair of Vans or argue with my husband about being tough on our child.  I won't have sleepless nights when they are a baby or worries, when they are sick.  I will never understand the aspect of unconditional love, as I never once had it in my life.  I will always be looked on as a woman that "left it too late" or was a "bit too selfish," when in reality, it is because it was an experience I wanted to share with "the one" and not something I just wanted to do and raise children in a broken environment.  It just wasn't for me.  And for once, I am all right with all of it.  I've made my peace with not having a baby."


----------



## delivic (Jun 16, 2016)

Eeek Nic - keep us updated!

My AMH has come back the lowest it possibly can so Im floored once again- have to ring all the IVF clinics tomorrow to see if anyone will accept me  Feeling like a failure tonight


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Mrschef! It just doesn't seem real! 

Will do Vic. I'm so sorry to hear that  Let us know how you get on and talk to us about it. You're not a failure!   x


----------

